# While we're on the ice subject?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So question for all you avid or non-avid ice fisherman. How was your success last ice season compared to other seasons in the past? I know me and my friends felt last year wasn't near as good as years past. Strawberry did ok but everywhere else seemed to be a slump. Again, only talking about ice fishing. This year has been the most productive year I have ever had with a fly rod so I hope that's a good sign for ice fishing to follow?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> So question for all you avid or non-avid ice fisherman. How was your success last ice season compared to other seasons in the past?  I know me and my friends felt last year wasn't near as good as years past. Strawberry did ok but everywhere else seemed to be a slump. Again, only talking about ice fishing. This year has been the most productive year I have ever had with a fly rod so I hope that's a good sign for ice fishing to follow?



Last season was not a good one IMHO. Yes, we caught fish, but it was not anywhere close to 2 seasons ago.
This year was(spring through now) not a good one either overall. This hunting season is shaping up to be stellar though. Cross my fingers!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The weather played a big part in last ice season.
A lot of snow and an early spring made for a short season.

We will just have to wait and see what the weather will do to us this year.
As much as we need the water, the less snow that there is on the ice can sure be nice.
I guess we can't have it both ways though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with you guys. the exception was Fish Lake. It fished awesome for us when we were there... Oh and Yuba wasnt half bad. Limits of nice Splake and 12"+ limits of Perch aint too shabby.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I agree with you guys. the exception was Fish Lake. It fished awesome for us when we were there... Oh and Yuba wasnt half bad. Limits of nice Splake and 12"+ limits of Perch aint too shabby.



Splake in Yuba?? I guess you meant Fish Lake huh?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I also thought it was a little slower than usual. We had a few ok days up at the berry, but didnt really have any days where we completely slayed them. Had a few good days down at fishlake (No big macs for anybody with us tho :| ) I got out mabey 15 times during the season, but that is WAY less than I usually get out on the ice. Hopefully it stays cold this winter so we dont have to deal with the slush!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you guys. the exception was Fish Lake. It fished awesome for us when we were there... Oh and Yuba wasnt half bad. Limits of nice Splake and 12"+ limits of Perch aint too shabby.
> ...


Yes sir.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

americanforkdude said:


> So question for all you avid or non-avid ice fisherman. How was your success last ice season compared to other seasons in the past? I know me and my friends felt last year wasn't near as good as years past. Strawberry did ok but everywhere else seemed to be a slump. Again, only talking about ice fishing. This year has been the most productive year I have ever had with a fly rod so I hope that's a good sign for ice fishing to follow?


I didn't get out as much as I'd like last winter due to a new babe in the family (all good), but I thought last year was pretty good overall. Here was a lake by lake rundown.

1. Huntington; on fire.
2. Scofield; fair, only got there once though.
3. Echo; OK for planter trout, perch were all small, thus overall, so-so.
4. Rockport; dismal.
5. Utah lake; Very good for quality bluegills, along with some nice crappies, white bass and perch. Should be very good this year too for fat bluegills. Underrated.
6. Strawberry; Treated me very well. Had good outings every time, but mostly fished it later in the ice season and it was on fire then. ( 20+ personally each trip) 
7. Deer creek; fair for rainbows
8. Fish Lake; Unbelievable! Mind blowingly fast action for splake and bows. Even the perch were a little better than usual. I enjoy ice fishing here more than just about anywhere. Wish it was closer and I could get up there more often.

Most of my trips were after work quickies to UL, and Strawberry in March and early April before the ice deteriorated. Hopefully, this year will permit more early season action on the hard deck.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have to agree. This last year of ice fishing was one of the worst in recent memory. Almost every trip yielded smaller and fewer fish than previous years.

Maybe it is merely perception, as the previous winter was one of my very best banner years. It was almost better than any of my open water seasons - truly exceptional numbers of fish and sizes. I remember one trip to Otter Creek where we caught and released fish every 30 seconds for about 1 hour (as fast as we could unhook, release, and put our lure back down the hole). It was epic. Another trip to a different lake yielded over 25 fish apiece, all above 17 inches, avg about 21, max 23.5". The same location this past year didn't give up even 1/3 that number, and all were between 14 - 18 inches. Go figure. All the lakes we fished had similar results....smaller and fewer fish. I have no idea the reason.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Good subject and I had been wondering the same thing.

Two winters ago I caught larger fish, the fishing was more consistent and the ice/weather was much better.

Last winter I caught tons of good-sized fish but no big ones. I couldn't even catch one cutt over 22" at Strawberry when I caught at least one with every trip two winters ago. Everywhere I went the fish seemed smaller with no big ones coming through the ice. I figured it had something to do with the weird weather causing the lunkers to be active when the ice was not fishable in most lakes, or the high waters cause an excess of baitfish/food for the fish so the bigguns weren't biting. 

But I think this next winter will be awesome. More normal water levels, hopefully more stable weather, new regulations (scofield) and older tiger trout in more lakes. Hopefully the bigguns will be willing to play this year.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> Good subject and I had been wondering the same thing.
> 
> Two winters ago I caught larger fish, the fishing was more consistent and the ice/weather was much better.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Tiger trout!


----------

